# Chest Pain



## ZainTheInsane (Jan 10, 2008)

Okay, before anyone gets any ideas, it was not sudden, sharp or acute, so no I'm not having a heart-attack...though that would be rather interesting...

Anyway, I am a bit concerned, mostly because I've never had pain in this particular area before...it is my upper mid-chest region, over the sternum, where the upper pectorals come together. And it feels...like a dull throbbing pain.

Now the pain increases when I look down, when move my arms forward, or when I essentially tense my pectorals.

Now, could it be that I just strained my muscle last night while I slept? or maybe with something I did yesterday? Could it be something more dangerous? Or am I too paranoid?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 10, 2008)

It still could be your heart. Last check up??

Also gall bladder attacks can feel like a heartattack. See a doctor to be sure.





ZainTheInsane said:


> Okay, before anyone gets any ideas, it was not sudden, sharp or acute, so no I'm not having a heart-attack...though that would be rather interesting...
> 
> Anyway, I am a bit concerned, mostly because I've never had pain in this particular area before...it is my upper mid-chest region, over the sternum, where the upper pectorals come together. And it feels...like a dull throbbing pain.
> 
> ...


----------



## moniquessbbw (Jan 10, 2008)

This is nothing you should even consider trying to guess what it is. Get to the doctor right away. Some heart attacks can feel just like heartburn...


----------



## Frankie (Jan 10, 2008)

It sounds to me like it could be costochondritis - it can hurt a lot, but it's usually a minor condition that resolves itself on its own. I used to get it a lot in my late teens and early twenties, but I haven't had it in years. As the others said, your best bet is to see a doctor.

http://http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/costochondritis/DS00626


----------



## Jes (Jan 10, 2008)

Frankie said:


> It sounds to me like it could be costochondritis - it can hurt a lot, but it's usually a minor condition that resolves itself on its own. I used to get it a lot in my late teens and early twenties, but I haven't had it in years. As the others said, your best bet is to see a doctor.
> 
> http://http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/costochondritis/DS00626


absolutely seconded and i was gonna type it before i even read the 2nd post here. 

I'd certainly consider seeing a doctor, but first I'd take some nice hot showers and linger in the moist warmth. And lie flat! no pillow, no watching tv with your head squished agains the corner of the couch. See if that helps it. No working out for a few days either. 

Consider taking naproxen/anti-inflammatory if you can.


----------

